# (Autorun.inf) Html-Seite mit IExplorer öffnen



## MarLie (12. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich stehe vor einem weiteren "kleinerem" problem. Und zwar habe ich mehrere html datein die ich zu Präsentationszwecken auf eine CD-Rom brennen will.
Da das ganze dann auch mit einer autorun selbst starten soll, wenn man die CD einlegt, habe ich mir schon einige sachen angeguckt und gesaugt (shelexec und winopen unter anderem) um einen autostart zu realisieren 

Das Problem ist, das die html seiten nur mit dem iexplorer wirklich zu 100% kompatibel laufen und angezeigt werden, weswegen ich der autorun.inf mitteilen muss, das die index.html mit dem iexplorer gestartet werden muss.
Das Problem was sich dann mit der Verwendung von shelexec und winopen ergibt ist, dass ja immer der standart-browser des anwenders geöffnet wird und nicht zwingend der iexplorer.
Mitlerweile benutzen ja einige firefox und mozilla ect.....und dort laufen die html seiten wegen einer onload funktion (unter anderem) leider nicht.

Ich habe es dann mal mit einer batch datei in kombination mit der autorun.inf ausprobiert und eigentlich funktioniert es auch bei mir (lokal), trotzdem bin ich mir aber nicht sicher ob mit der Verwendung einer batch datei die dann die index.html öffnet auch immer wirklich nur der iexplorer geöffnet wird. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen ?

Bat datein sieht so aus :

@echo CD wird geladen
@start index.html
@cls
@exit

und dies ist meine autorun.inf (simpel ) 

[autorun]
open=autorun.bat

Habe beides im root verzeichnis abgelegt und wie gesagt bei mir funktioniert es, trotzdem möchte ich aber sicher gehen das auch wirklich immer der iexplorer geöffnet wird.

Weiterhin würde es mich interessieren, ob es evtl noch andere möglichkeiten gibt über die autorun.inf die html seite mit dem ixplorerer zu öffnen (zwingend). Es gibt zwar einige programme mit denen man einfache autoruns erstellen kann, aber leider kosten diese auch etwas (meißt) und für eine autorun würd ich ungern zahlen, weswegen ich mich erstmal nach anderen Lösungsvorschlägen umhören wollte. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen

Gruß
MarLie


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (12. September 2005)

hi,
 wieso startest du dann nicht einfach den Internet Explorer mit deiner Seite als Startparameter ?
 also 

```
"C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe yourSite.html"
```
 der pfad hat sich meines wissens ja seit Win98 nicht mehr geändert?!
 das kann man ja einfach in die batch datei schreiben, geht aber sicherlich auch in der autorun.inf

 *grüssle*
 MeinerEiner


----------

